
Chrome Extension That Adds Gallery View to Google Meets - walljm
https://github.com/Fugiman/google-meet-grid-view
======
walljm
from the project "This script adds a button to the top right bar (next to chat
& participant list) to enable grid-view in Google Meets. Grid view gives every
participant an equal sized video for use in meetings without a primary speaker
(such as working from home silent meetings)."

Link to chrome extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
meet-grid-v...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-meet-grid-
view/bjkegbgpfgpikgkfidhcihhiflbjgfic?hl=en-US)

